# terciarizar/tercerizar



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

Tengo una tremenda duda acerca de esta 'palabra' que, en realidad, no consta en el diccionario. Una empresa 'tercerizadora' es la que se encarga de administrar los recursos humanos de otra empresa o de varias empresas más. Así, por ejemplo, una persona trabaja para IBM pero, en realidad, su empleador es SEGAL, una empresa 'tercerizadora'. 

Lo más cercano que he encontrado en el DRAE es: 

terciar.

(Del lat. tertiāre).
9. intr. Interponerse y mediar para componer algún ajuste, disputa o discordia.
10. intr. Tomar parte igual en la acción de otros, especialmente en una conversación.

Supongo que una de esas definiciones tal vez tengan que ver con el tema. También encontré:

tercerear.

1. intr. p. us. Hacer oficio de tercero (‖ persona que media).
2. tr. rur. Ál. terciar (‖ dar la tercera reja o labor a las tierras).

Y tercero:

*tercero**, ra**.*

*2.     * adj. Que media entre dos o más personas. U. m. c. s.
Entonces, según esto, y si no estoy mal, lo 'correcto' sería algo así como 'empresa tercereadora'... ¡¡¡¡Ahhhhh!!!!! Es que esta palabrita inventada está en la punta de de la lengua de toda la población ecuatoriana, ¡pero nadie sabe qué mismo es lo correcto! Es más, ni se molestan en averiguarlo. A veces dicen 'tercierizadora', otras, 'tercerizadora', otras, 'terciarizadora'. ¿Qué mismo? 

Bueno, disculpen mi frustración  si alguien sabe, les agradecería mucho sus opiniones.

saludos,

Vanest


----------



## Krabe

Por escuchar "IMB", "tercerizadora" pienso que podría ser sobre seguros para terceros.
La verdad no estoy clara, tal vez sea algo totalmente distinto...

A ver si alguien más sabe 

Krabe


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No es IMB, es IBM, la de las computadoras. Nunca había oído lo de las empresas tercerizadoras. Me suena más bien como a outsourcing.


----------



## Vanest

Hola Krabe:

Gracias por tu respuesta. No solo se trata de seguros, y lo de IBM es solo un ejemplo... Una 'tercerizadora' o 'terciarizadora' es una empresa que se encarga de toda la administración del personal de otra empresa. Así, uno trabaja para la empresa A, pero consta en los roles de pagos de la empresa B. Esto es algo que sucede con mucha frecuencia en el Ecuador últimamente. Las empresas lo hacen para salirse con las suyas en cuanto a no tener que reconocer antigüedad en la empresa, o seguro médico y otras cosas abusivas por el estilo.

Más allá de lo que significa una 'tercerizadora' (o terciarizadora') ¡necesito saber la forma correcta de decir la palabra!

Gracias nuevamente,

Vanest


----------



## Vanest

Hola Toño:

Sí, parece que en inglés se dice 'outsourcing' pero aquí en el Ecuador está supergeneralizado el uso de 'terciarizadora' o 'tercerizadora', y sé que ninguna de las dos es válida... 

Gracias,

Vanest


----------



## Krabe

Vanest:

Tal vez sea algún modismo ecuatoriano ... Pero igualmente me suena mejor TERCERIZADORA que TERCIARIZADORA

Algo que encontré:


> Mas, ahora que está comprobado que las FFAA se han convertido en un una empresa tercerizadora cuyas ramas son contratadas para vender todo tipo de “servicios” a las transnacionales


 
A ver si te ayuda...

Krabe


----------



## Vanest

Gracias Krabe:

Sí, debe ser un ecuatorianismo si nadie de ningún otro país lo ha escuchado. El problema es que usan los dos términos indistintamente, incluso en la prensa. ¡Supongo que tendré que hacer una búsqueda en Google y elegir la opción más frecuente!

Gracias,

Vanest


----------



## Vanest

Hola a todos nuevamente:

No quiero molestar, pero ¡quería saber si alguien más me podrá dar su opinión acerca de esta palabrita!

Saludos,

Vanest


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina todo lo que se da a terceros para hacer por y para la empresa se denomina: *Terciarizar*.

Espero te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

En Chile usamos el verbo _*tercerizar* _(de "tercero", no de "terciar"). 

Yo no he escuchado ninguna palabra específica para la acción de tercerizar, pero encontré un número considerable de ejemplos en google Chile que hablan de _*tercerización*, _como cabría suponer.

Muy pocos ejemplos para _empresas tercerizadoras o __terciarizadoras. _Normalmente hablamos de *empresas externas*.

También usamos _*outsourcing* y *empresas subcontratistas*._

En todo caso, creo que en Chile cualquiera entendería si lee _terciarizadora_ si el contexto es adecuado.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Vanest said:


> y sé que ninguna de las dos es válida...
> 
> ¡necesito saber la forma correcta de decir la palabra!


 Vanest, no vas a encontrar a nadie que te asegure cuál es "la correcta" o "la válida", pues son neologismos de aparición reciente y necesitan asentarse bien para que se consideren parte de la lengua con toda propiedad. Puede asentarse una en desmedro de la otra, las dos o ninguna. Nadie te asegura que dentro de un lustro se sigan usando, por eso no aparecen en los diccionarios. Pueden, incluso considerarse tecnicismos, por lo que tampoco van a estar en los diccionarios generales de la lengua, sino en los especializados.

Yo que tú, optaría por la que se use más, vería si aparece en las leyes de la República o, en último caso, por la que más me guste.

Saludos.

Edito: 

_"Neologismos de aparición reciente". _Me pregunto si habrá algún neologismo de aparición no reciente.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Antes de viajar a Sudamérica sólo usaba el vocablo en inglés (outsourcing), pero me encantó la palabra "terciarizar" que usaban mis colegas argentinos, la "importé" y ahora la uso en México.

Si el contexto en que se desea usar es muy formal, quizá podría usarse *"asignar a una empresa externa"* en vez de "tercerizar" o "terciarizar". En un ambiente en donde la mayoría comprende el tecnicismo, podrías seguir usando _outsourcing._


----------



## Jeromed

_Tercerizar_ es _to outsource_ en varios países de América Latina.  

Nunca había oído _terciarizar_, y me parece que este término  no comunica tan claramente el concepto de outsourcing , ya que se aleja fonéticamente de la palabra 'tercero'.

Tampoco conocía _empresa tercerizadora,_ pero supongo que acabará imponiéndose.


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:

Un poco tarde, pero en el Perú usamos la palabra "tercerizar" o "tercerización". Ya lo han dicho antes, es el equivalente del término anglosajón _outsourcing_.

De hecho, tenemos una norma que regula la actividad. Aquí pueden verla.
Creo que tarde o temprano la RAE tendrá que adoptarla; es una forma de trabajo bastante difundida y es preferible a usar la voz inglesa.

Lo que no he visto es la opinión de nuestros amigos españoles.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Aviador

Los términos que se usan oficialmente en Chile son _subcontratar_ y _subcontratación_. Sin embargo, también ocasionalmente he oído _tercerizar_ y _tercerización_.
El anglisismo _outsourcing_, que repudio, es de uso común aquí entre los técnicos y hasta lo he oído en el comercial de una empresa del ramo.
En el atículo sobre _subcontratación_, Wikipedia llama la atención sobre el término _terciarización_.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Like an Angel said:


> En Argentina todo lo que se da a terceros para hacer por y para la empresa se denomina: *Terciarizar*.



Por mi parte, nunca escuché *terciarizar*. Siempre *tercerizar*.

Y es muy común: Una empresa constructora *terceriza* (declinado suena más feo: ¿*terciariza*? **) determinados trabajos: vidriería, pintura, electricidad, etc.


----------



## El Nazareno

Nunca había escuchado el término terciarizar, pero creo (a mi personal y terco punto de vista), que terciarizar es una palabra derivada de "terciario"; a su vez, tercerizar proviene de "tercero". Intenta componer diferentes estructuras con ambas, como dice totor. Yo también me quedo con tercerizar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Suenan fatal _terciarizar_ y _tercerizar_. Lo correcto es _subcontratar_, bien idiomático y que describe perfectamente el hecho al que se alude. _Entrar en tercerías_ o _practicar tercerías_ ya existe en el idioma y significa '_ser alcahuete o alcahueta_', y es demasiado próximo en la forma a estas palabras del lenguaje económico que proponéis, lo cual no creo sea conveniente.


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> Por mi parte, nunca escuché *terciarizar*. Siempre *tercerizar*.
> 
> Y es muy común: Una empresa constructora *terceriza* (declinado suena más feo: ¿*terciariza*? **) determinados trabajos: vidriería, pintura, electricidad, etc.


 
También yo lo tengo oído así: *tercerizar, *y lo asocio con que interviene un tercero.
Correcto o no, por aquí se usa (y mucho).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo prefiero subcontratar o maquilar, y si tuviera que escoger entre tercerizar y terciarizar me quedo con la primera.


----------



## totor

XiaoRoel said:


> Suenan fatal _terciarizar_ y _tercerizar_. Lo correcto es _subcontratar_, bien idiomático y que describe perfectamente el hecho al que se alude.



En esto tienes bastante razón, Xiao, aunque *tercerizar* es muy gráfico y acá se usa tanto (como dijo Calambur) que decir *subcontratar* nos suena raro.


----------



## jazyk

En Brasil también se dice tercerizar y tercerización (cambiar sufijo).


----------



## Ryo888

En México, inclusive la autoridad utiliza "terciarizar" o "terciarización" en los documentos legales.  Un caso es el "Decreto para el Fomento de la Industria manufacturera, Maquiladora y de Servicios de Exportación." (Se conoce como Decreto de IMMEX).

Y significa que, como algunos han comentado, una persona subcontrata a un tercero.

Supongo que en las leyes y disposiciones legales, no quieren usar el término "out-sourcing".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si lo de _*subcontrata*_ no os vale, no veo motivo para no usar _terciar, terciador, -a, terciamiento, terciado, -a_.


----------



## Naticruz

Del DUE, de María Moliner:
 
*tercerear*
1 tr. Ál. Terciar. 
2 intr. _Hacer oficio de tercero (mediador)._ 
* *
*tercería** *
1 f. Oficio o actividad de tercero. 5 De mediador. 5 De alcahuete. 5 _De encargado de recoger los diezmos._ »
 
No sé si es a esto que te refieres. Si el verbo es *tercerear* el que execre la actividad respectiva debería ser *tercereador*. Ésta es una conclusión personal, porque la palabra no se encuentra registrada en el Diccionario de uso del español (DUE).
 
Un saludo
ℕℂ
 
PD – ‘Ál’ antepuesto a ‘Terciar’ quiere decir Álava, que no hago la más mínima idea de lo que pueda significar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Álava (en vasco Araba) es uno de los tres territorios vascos de España. En este territorio está la capital de Euscadi, Vitoria (en eusquera Gasteiz). En este territorio la mayoría de la población es castellanohablante desde hace siglos. Lingüísticamente hablando está relacionado con La Rioja y la zona españolhablante de Navarra (en vasco Nafarroa).


----------



## Naticruz

XiaoRoel said:


> Álava (en vasco Araba) es uno de los tres territorios vascos de España. En este territorio está la capital de Euscadi, Vitoria (en eusquera Gasteiz). En este territorio la mayoría de la población es castellanohablante desde hace siglos. Lingüísticamente hablando está relacionado con La Rioja y la zona españolhablante de Navarra (en vasco Nafarroa).


Muchísimas gracias, Xiao. La mayúscula indiciábame un nombre proprio...pero estaba bien lejos de conocerlo.
Un saludo ☺


----------



## Aleargentinisima

Hola a todos. Estuve buscando la misma información y obtuve ésto, a ver si sirve:

*"La **terciarización es una transformación económica y social que afecta a los países más desarrollados desde la última fase de la revolución industrial. No solamente consiste en que la población activa en el sector terciario (servicios) pasa a ser más numerosa que la del sector secundario (industria), sino que la forma de trabajo propia de este sector se difunde por todos los demás, terciarizándolos.**No debe confundirse con la tercerización (también denominada externalización y en inglés out-sourcing), aunque es un fenómeno económico y social contemporáneo y con el que pueden encontrársele conexiones."

*Saludos.


----------



## totor

¡Vaya!

Wiki tiene también un artículo sobre 'tercerización', que redirige a 'subcontratación'.

Eso significa que por estos pagos metemos a 'terciarización' y 'tercerización' en la misma bolsa  .

Y bienvenid@ al foro, Alear.


----------



## Pistolero

que significa esto?

y un juguete chino siempre tray terciado


----------



## oa2169

El 75, Los Traviezoz de la Zierra. (¿Mexicanos?)
_*
"y siempre trae terciado un juguete chino",*_ acomodándola un poco.

Del DLE:
*
terciar*

1. tr. Poner algo atravesado diagonalmente o al sesgo, o ladearlo. Terciar la banda, la capa.
7. tr. Col., Cuba, El Salv., Hond. y Méx. *Cargar a la espalda algo.*


----------



## Ballenero

XiaoRoel said:


> Álava (en vasco Araba) es uno de los tres territorios vascos de España. En este territorio está la capital de Euscadi, Vitoria (en eusquera Gasteiz). En este territorio la mayoría de la población es castellanohablante desde hace siglos. Lingüísticamente hablando está relacionado con La Rioja y la zona españolhablante de Navarra (en vasco Nafarroa).



Inventaste una palabra.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ballenero said:


> Inventaste una palabra.



Y ¡qué horror! ¡Qué daño hace a la vista ver mal escrito un nombre propio...! Casi tanto como el nombre del idioma, que, aunque aceptado por la RAE, remite al "correcto".

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

Compartan el error, porque yo no lo capto.


----------



## Ballenero

No pasa nada. Nunca había visto "Euskadi" escrito con c y me ha sorprendido.
Tenía la misma sensación que alguien que ve escrito:"Nueva Yorc".
Pero sí, la grafía del euskera es relativamente reciente y quizás alguna vez se haya escrito así.


----------

